# MY newera source GT-R



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's my new baby at last  I collected her yesterday and I've lived in it ever since, I hope you like it 

I'm so happy, all credit goes to newera for sourcing me such an awesome car! :bowdown1: 

Specs at the bottom...



















* R33 GT-R V-Spec (1996). 
* Mines VX Rom ECU. 
* 2 x Nismo N1 Steel Turbos. 
* HKS Wastegates.
* Blitz solenoid boost controller. 
* K&N Air Filters. 
* Equal length Mines Pro downpipes. 
* High Flow Cat. 
* Fujitsubo Legalis Super R Cat Back. 
* HKS Intercooler. 
* Greddy Racing Aluminum Radiator. 
* Grex (Greddy) Remote Oil Filter Mount & Oil Cooler. 
* Volk Racing TE37 Alloy Wheels 18" 265. 
* HID Headlights. 
* Nismo Bumper Vents. 
* Nismo Bonnet Lip. 
* Fully Adjustable Ohlins Coilovers. 
* Nismo Rear Upper Arms.
* Nismo C/F B-Pillar Covers. 
* Nismo GT-R C/F Spoiler Inserts. 
* Nismo Clear Side Repeaters. 
* D-Speed Clear Front Indicators. 

I've also got these waiting to go on...
* Apexi Power FC Pro ECU. 
* TE37 Center Caps. 

- Kevin.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Car looks great fella


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Very, very nice 

Love them in white....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks awesome , love those wheels but then i am bias!!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice - looks spot on


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the mad house :smokin:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice real nice welcome aboard !!


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

My favourite colour with some of my favourite wheels - lovely car mate.

Was that the real low mileage one they were advertising?

Looks a stunner!

Drive careful


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Clean, very very clean. Love it. Great buy my friend, enjoy it.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice one!

Does it go in the garage? if not, get it cleaned out and in there. A few are going missing at the moment it seems.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Z TUNE said:


> Welcome to the mad house :smokin:


Indeed lol.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very very nice that. 

You can always count on Newera to source a good car:bowdown1:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks superb, Good purchase m8


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice car man congrats!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent car and buy. You`ve got all the right parts for a fast road, and occasional track car if you get that way inclined.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

congrats mate!! luv white R33's


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

Plain and simple....BAD ASS!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool car mate


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Top notch motor ... great spec for some serious FUN :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

very nice mate.... Hope you enjoy it...

Just take it easy .. til you learn the car... especially now the weathers changing.

good luck


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Gorgeous mate 

Now all you need to do is learn how to park straight hehehe


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Very nice car. Have fun with it.


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*NICE CAR*

Car looks great mate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys, I've been waiting 12 weeks for this car to arrive and its gonna be a car I keep for a VERY long time. It's so fast, I cant bar to think about the acceleration of the 500bhp+ cars some of you run.

I have a week off work atm to play and I think I'm gonna be skint by the end of it but its worth every penny  

Hopefully I'll have a fair few more pictures up in the next few days.



jameswrx said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Does it go in the garage?


Yep, it fits in with about 1cm to spare (not joking either) :clap: 



skymania said:


> Gorgeous mate
> 
> Now all you need to do is learn how to park straight hehehe


hehe, dont knock it, thats my best attempt yet :chuckle: 

- Kevin.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

stunning, simply stunning!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Time for some decent photos, I took 65ish pics and I'll post most up here at some point, but for now here's a selection, I hope you like...

Friday 17 November - Collection Day @ Newera










Today





































:smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats absolutly disgusting

































how anyone can let a mini get into that state is beyond me 

mook

p.s. loving the gtr


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Clean one fella :thumbsup:

Sure I've seen that Croydonish too


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> how anyone can let a mini get into that state is beyond me
> 
> mook
> 
> p.s. loving the gtr


hehehe, the guy over the road does banger racing, I've heared his actually pretty good...he's been working on that thing for a week or so now so i presume thats his next car.

- Kevin.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Clean one fella :thumbsup:
> 
> Sure I've seen that Croydonish too


I pass through Croydon from time to time so that could have been me, I've never seen any around in that part of town 

- Kevin.


----------

